# 1978 Schwinn Stingray 5-Speed



## micpenlaw (Jun 6, 2012)

Just found this bike and I'm not really sure how to identify it or list it. I took down the serial number and did some research to find out that it was made in October 1978. Any help on how I can sell this thing? Where to sell to?


----------



## rdwings81 (Jun 7, 2012)

micpenlaw said:


> Just found this bike and I'm not really sure how to identify it or list it. I took down the serial number and did some research to find out that it was made in October 1978. Any help on how I can sell this thing? Where to sell to?
> 
> View attachment 54173View attachment 54174




Looks like a Stingray Deluxe...but it is hard to tell from the pics..take some close ups.  I would try to polish up the chrome, clean it up a bit and put it on Craigslist (if you don't want to keep it).  You might be able to get $150-300 depending on how well the rust cleans up and if it is all original.  You could also pull it apart and sell parts separately on Ebay...which would be sad to part it out since it looks complete, but might get you more $$.  I am not an expert and it is hard to tell overall condition from your pics.

John


----------



## how (Jun 23, 2012)

so what did you do with that bike?


----------



## micpenlaw (Jun 24, 2012)

how said:


> so what did you do with that bike?




I've currently done nothing with it. It's just been sitting in my workshop. I'm thinking of taking it to an antique dealer in town and selling it to him. I just don't have the time or money to try to fix it right now.

[edit] I have taken some steel wool to some of the rust on the fenders, sissy bar, and handle bars, which has worked really well. Polished up a lot of the chrome.


----------

